# Tivo Stream 4k vs Google Chromcast with Google TV



## alexzogh (Oct 23, 2015)

I've been a TS4k user for a while now. Was in the beta program for a while too. Really wished it could connect to my cable card Tivo server, but was interested in what a pure streaming experience could be.

For the most part, I liked it, but was always frustrated with the fact the number of streaming services integrated was rather limited. For a while, I was thinking this was a Tivo strategy to make it look like just a streaming stick wouldn't be enough, and you would always need to go back to the old tivo

I received a Chromcast Google TV dongle a few months ago, and I can't believe how much better it is than the Tivo - they have actually "out tivo'ed" tivo. Integrates over 30 streaming services, and the recommendations aren't a one-off app, they are part of the home screen. You also have significant control over how pushy it is (something I hate with the tivo). Significantly faster, doesn't reboot randomly, or turn on my TV when I'm not home. Also integrates with xfinity... the irony that my Tivo doesn't integrate with the tivo on xfinity, but google tv does is crazy


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Faster? I use a CCGTV for a while but ended up giving up on it because it was too sluggish compared to Fire Stick 4K. I also found the TS4K speedier than the Chromecast but not as fast as the Fire Stick. Have had it unplugged for over a month now. Maybe it got some firmware updates to improve the sluggishness recently, but otherwise I don't think I can go back to it based on performance alone, but I also absolutely hate the tiny, slippery remote of the Chromecast and the poorly located volume buttons on the side.


----------



## alexzogh (Oct 23, 2015)

moyekj said:


> Faster? I use a CCGTV for a while but ended up giving up on it because it was too sluggish compared to Fire Stick 4K. I also found the TS4K speedier than the Chromecast but not as fast as the Fire Stick. Have had it unplugged for over a month now. Maybe it got some firmware updates to improve the sluggishness recently, but otherwise I don't think I can go back to it based on performance alone, but I also absolutely hate the tiny, slippery remote of the Chromecast and the poorly located volume buttons on the side.


Yes, HATE the remote..... this is one area where Tivo has consistently done much better. My Sony TV's remote has taken over the functions of the Google remote. I'm not even sure I know where my crappy peach-colored remote is at this point.

You should give it a try again. I think in the beginning, it was calling back to the Google mothership at every click, slowing everything down to a crawl. Has gotten consistently better to the point it's definitely faster and more responsive than the Tivo, within spitting distance of my 4k firestick, but nowhere near my Nvidia Shield. How they integrate all of the content into the skin is where it really shines. Just wish it could take plex or channels as well, although I'm not sure I want google to know what I DVR or keep on my server... From what I understand, Google TV integration is independent of the device it's on, so we should be seeing it on more and more third-party streamers. If it comes to my Shield, that would make it the ultimate streaming device.

9to5 keeps an updated list of the streaming services integrated: Google TV streaming services: The full list - 9to5Google


----------



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

I tested for several days Tivo 4K, Roku Stick Plus, CCGTV. Tivo 4K won. Better remote capabilities and less problems with audio not streaming in 5.1 channel from some apps. The only exception is, I'd go with CCGTV if you use YouTube TV for your Live TV+DVR.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Consultant said:


> I tested for several days Tivo 4K, Roku Stick Plus, CCGTV. Tivo 4K won. Better remote capabilities and less problems with audio not streaming in 5.1 channel from some apps. The only exception is, I'd go with CCGTV if you use YouTube TV for your Live TV+DVR.


what about the speed of the device? Is google tv faster ?


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Once you do a little De Toving (see other thread) YouTub TV works great on Tivo Stream, you can assign buttons as you like.
I did the guide button mapped to Youtube TV and the Home button to Chrome Home like the Chromecast.
Cant decide what to do with the old Home button? IDeas?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

mike3y said:


> what about the speed of the device? Is google tv faster ?


I have both and they're pretty comparable in terms of the time it takes to launch apps, etc. My TS4Ks boot up much faster than my Chromecast w/GoogleTV, although I don't think that's important in terms of overall usability: reboots are not a common action, at least for me.


----------



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't notice any significant difference in navigation speed between CCWGTV and Tivo but Tivo seems a little quicker in some cases. However YouTubeTV is much faster to get live channels loaded and streaming in High Def than Sling, Pluto or Locast. But that's not the hardware's fault.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Netflix just pulled itself away from Google TV’s integration. Movies and shows from Netflix no longer can be linked to play through google tv’s interface. Guess I’m going back to Reelgood.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Alex_7 said:


> Netflix just pulled itself away from Google TV's integration. Movies and shows from Netflix no longer can be linked to play through google tv's interface. Guess I'm going back to Reelgood.


Oh wth! May just send it back when it arrives then.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

mike3y said:


> Oh wth! May just send it back when it arrives then.


Yeah this slowly started to happen. First they removed Netflix originals from being integrated and now all content is removed from google tv. Bizarre, since there's a Netflix button on the remote, not sure why Netflix agreed to be integrated in the first place then decide to stop completely.


----------



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

That's exactly why I use ReelGood, you can "take it with you" no matter what AndroidTV device you are using.

I had spent hours logging in all my previous viewing history and ratings of movies into the IMDB app/website, this was before I switched to an AndroidTV device. IMDB (being Amazon owned) I'm surprised isn't giving ReelGood a run for it's money but there's not even an AndroidTV version. I sideloaded it but the navigation doesn't work with the remote as it's made for Android Mobile not Android TV.

ReelGood shows IMDB ratings so there IS some sort of a relationship. I sent feedback that they should merge both apps (IMDB with ReelGood) and add live channel guide integration (YouTube TV, Sling, Locast, Pluto) and BAM you have a pretty powerful streaming content guide tool.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Consultant said:


> That's exactly why I use ReelGood, you can "take it with you" no matter what AndroidTV device you are using.
> 
> I had spent hours logging in all my previous viewing history and ratings of movies into the IMDB app/website, this was before I switched to an AndroidTV device. IMDB (being Amazon owned) I'm surprised isn't giving ReelGood a run for it's money but there's not even an AndroidTV version. I sideloaded it but the navigation doesn't work with the remote as it's made for Android Mobile not Android TV.
> 
> ReelGood shows IMDB ratings so there IS some sort of a relationship. I sent feedback that they should merge both apps (IMDB with ReelGood) and add live channel guide integration (YouTube TV, Sling, Locast, Pluto) and BAM you have a pretty powerful streaming content guide tool.


I find the Android TV version buggy.


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been comparing CCGTV and the Tivo 4k for about 3 weeks and came to the conclusion that both devices are limited and poor replacements for someone like myself who has been using a Tivo Whole Home DVR system for about 10 years and Cable TV boxes for 35 years prior to that. Overall, I would give a slight edge to the Tivo 4k for the following reasons:

Integrated live TV guide across multiple services
Live guide is fast, supports paging w/ channel button, and content descriptions are available in the guide (vs. having to select the content in Sling)
Better remote
My Shows is better than CCGTV approach
However, the guide really only works with Sling and a few free services like Pluto, Tivo+, and Locast (which isn't really free as it requires a donation after a shot period of use).

The live TV guide could be really good, perhaps a game changer for those looking for a premium alternative to cable, but unfortunately, it is too limited at the moment in the following ways:

Supports no other premium live TV service other than Sling
No background/PIP stream when in guide
No channel numbers in guide and useless number keys on remote (I cannot remember where channels are in the list when there are hundreds of channels with no beginning, no end, etc.)
No backlight on remote
Remote function not the same when watching live streams tuned from the Tivo guide vs the native app and there's no way to open the stream in the native app from the Tivo guide (e.g. press down twice on the d-pad while watching a Sling channel does not allow you to see the full Recent Channels pane)


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

stevelion said:


> I've been comparing CCGTV and the Tivo 4k for about 3 weeks and came to the conclusion that both devices are limited and poor replacements for someone like myself who has been using a Tivo Whole Home DVR system for about 10 years Cable TV boxes for 35 years prior to that. Overall, I would give a slight edge to the Tivo 4k for the following reasons:
> 
> Integrated live TV guide across multiple services
> Live guide is fast, supports paging w/ channel button, and content descriptions are available in the guide (vs. having to select the content in Sling)
> ...


Thanks for your review.

I personally use channels dvr for a whole home DVR solution.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Well clearly the Google TV picture is much nicer then Tivo.

I don’t really like their remote. I much prefer TiVo’s remote over this thing.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

mike3y said:


> Well clearly the Google TV picture is much nicer then Tivo.


I have both the TS4K and CCwGoogleTV and don't see a difference in picture quality between them. I'm also running older displays.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Alex_7 said:


> Netflix just pulled itself away from Google TV's integration. Movies and shows from Netflix no longer can be linked to play through google tv's interface. Guess I'm going back to Reelgood.


It's not quite as bad as what you describe. Netflix Originals (their original movies, series and mini-series) cannot be added to the Google TV Watchlist on the Chromecast itself, although you can oddly still add them to your Google Watchlist via their Google search results page in a web browser or via the Google TV app on Android mobile devices.

Further, while Netflix Originals aren't showcased on the For You, Shows or Movies tabs in the Google TV UI, other content available from Google, such as licensed theatrical films (e.g. Superbad, Saving Mr. Banks) and past TV shows (e.g. Breaking Bad, New Girl), are shown there. You *can* add those titles to your Google TV Watchlist from there, or click right through and watch them in Netflix.

Lastly, Netflix Originals can still be surfaced in the Google TV UI via a Google Assistant voice search. Press the button and say, for instance, "Stranger Things," and a series page for it will come up, letting you look through episode guides for each season with the ability to click from there and go straight to the show inside the Netflix app.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> It's not quite as bad as what you describe. Netflix Originals (their original movies, series and mini-series) cannot be added to the Google TV Watchlist on the Chromecast itself, although you can oddly still add them to your Google Watchlist via their Google search results page in a web browser or via the Google TV app on Android mobile devices.
> 
> Further, while Netflix Originals aren't showcased on the For You, Shows or Movies tabs in the Google TV UI, other content available from Google, such as licensed theatrical films (e.g. Superbad, Saving Mr. Banks) and past TV shows (e.g. Breaking Bad, New Girl), are shown there. You *can* add those titles to your Google TV Watchlist from there, or click right through and watch them in Netflix.
> 
> Lastly, Netflix Originals can still be surfaced in the Google TV UI via a Google Assistant voice search. Press the button and say, for instance, "Stranger Things," and a series page for it will come up, letting you look through episode guides for each season with the ability to click from there and go straight to the show inside the Netflix app.


That day I was freaking out because every Netflix content had a little lock on it, not sure what was going on that day but other users were experiencing the same thing on Reddit so I had initially thought Netflix was completely being pulled from integration. Hopefully Netflix doesn't get pulled completely. The google search workaround I've been using as well. Still waiting on the google tv iOS app


----------

